# Hulu Plus Kind Of Shows Up On Android Phones



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Phone screens aren't the ideal viewing solution for watching TV shows, but if you're stuck in an airport and need to get your "Breaking Bad" fix, they do in a pinch. You've been able to watch Netflix on your mobile devices for a while now. Hulu, in its never-ending quest to draw in more paying subscribers, announced yesterday that mobile users can scratch their Hulu Plus itch on Android smartphones via a newly released app. Yay! But wait â€" there's a catch."

Story Here


----------

